# Summer Comes, and I say goodby to Summer Mountains



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

*Summer Comes, and I say goodbye to my Summer Mountains*

I was planning to post this later . . . but I can't help myself . . . and I feel remorse in the last days of this aquascape's life . . .


















































































「夏の山」-- "Summer Mountains"​









Here is likely a final photo of my "Summer Mountains," which was meant to look like the green bamboo and tree covered summer mountains in Japan. I hope some remember the older threads on this scape. :heh:

Summer vacation draws near (I should be studying for my asian traditions final tomorrow . . .) and the date for my flight back home to Hawai'i encroaches. This aquascape's time is just about run. 

It brought me so much pleasure near the end. Heck, throughout the whole process. I hope it can bring to others some fraction of the feeling it brought to me-- but I'm just thankful I had the chance to do it, because I can't say how much it taught me about art, aquascaping, photography, and life.

I'll be very sad to see it come down-- in two days. 

Thanks to everyone who followed this aquascape, and helped me and critiqued me througout its making. I don't know if you can see it in this last photo, but you all really helped me and I took all of it to heart whether I used it or not.

I hope you can enjoy these last photos (though I may edit more later, :heh and look out for more of my projects in the future.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

We'll be keeping our eyes peeled for the next scape to come from the Great Steve Chong, I assure you! You really have created some wonderful aquascapes, Steven, and have been an inspiration to many, many people here. The Bamboo Forest turned out wonderful, as usual, and you achieved excellence by bending some of the rules while remaining true to yourself and your vision! My wife and I are really amazed at your work, and have served to set my standards at a higher level for sure!

What is even more amazing is that you are still a kid! You will only get better too, with time. Which is scary! 

Quit trying to upstage my 40 gallon cube!!!  HA! 

Are you planning any scapes when you get back home?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Donald-- I hope that I will be able to improve even more. I think this scape has helped me get even better, but we won't know until I do another scape.

Speaking of the next scape, I have some plans for scapes in summer, but I don't want to say anything until I actually secure the funds/supplies to do them (if that is). _*if*_

btw, that cube is coming along great.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

That has got to be hard...to tear that apart. It really is (was) beautiful.


----------



## Dave Spencer (Mar 4, 2007)

The beauty of this scape is that it looks untouched by human hand. A very natural, flowing and harmonious scape. 

It has been a huge learning experience for me, trying to catch up with your vision for this tank, Steven. Thanks.

Dave.


----------



## Suikei (May 5, 2007)

Dave Spencer said:


> The beauty of this scape is that it looks untouched by human hand.
> Dave.


Really it does! Steven, your "Natsu no Yama" is amazing!  Really does look like Japanese summer mountains. Your work is really impressive! sugoi suikei ^^


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

That really is beautiful Steven. The only thing I can say is its to bad the path on the right is not a little more visible from the front on shot. Not necessarily to see it as another element but more of a suggestion that the path is there. Right now, I only know about the path because of previous photos. I think suggesting it is there would add a layer of complexity and feeling.... anyway. Beautiful!

If you do edit these more, try a contrast mask on the full tank shot. Overlaying a blur around 5 really brings out the colors without sacrificing any of the detail or sharpness, but you probably already knew that


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Nevermore-- T-T

Dave-- Thanks for following Dave, I'm glad you enjoyed the scape.

Suikei--　かっこいいじゃねえな～、お前の名和。俺の水景を見てくれてありがとうよ。For those who don't know the characters "Suikei" (mizukage? anyway: 水景) is the term used by Japanese hobbyists the same way we use the word "aquascape." I learned this by talking with Japanese on their blogs.

Dennis-- Thanks for the PS tips-- at the very least I'll give 'em a try a see what it looks like. As for the aquascape, I guess we'll never know what else I could have done because the tank is too overgrown now to try different. I felt like that area though I had to find balance between the cleanness of the path and the attempts to build wabi-sabi like feeling with the "brush" composed of microcarpea, moss, riccia and glosso. I feel like there is probably no 1 exact balance between them, and I did the best I could.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Steven..
おだいじに

hahahaha..... hope you get well soon..or come back and scape somemore.

You in Japan now? i'm just going to start my instructing season there soon. Seems like this year summer is late. Anyway, feel free to drop a mail or drop by Nagano anytime you have time..haha..
Seems like we are all going to take apart tanks soon... i just took apart my "decisions" scape yesterday.. didn't even showcase it...well... i'll be rebuilding it so there'll be a next time.

By the way.. the HC looks great where it is. This has evolved into a neat scape i must say.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Ranma, I'm not in Japan right now. Are you going to be there for another year? I'm going to try to get out there next spring. We'll see . . .

Thanks for your comments on the scape. I also like how the HC turned out in this layout considering how late in it was planted. lol


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Yup..i think so. Come out it'll be hella fun to go collecting with you.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Umm....you didn't just say "hella" fun, did you ranmasatome? 

Just an idea to throw out to you and Steve: Have you guys ever thought about doing a scape together? For that matter, have any of the "high-caliber" scapers ever tried combining their talents in one scape. I've see people here have people tell them what to do, and do a Group Aquascape, but I'm just wondering how it would turn out if the two of you combined superpowers and did some sort of project together?

Thoughts?


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

This is one of my favorites. Easily in my top 5. 

I've said it before, but I love how "different" it is. It doesn't adhere to "traditional" Amano style, the design is very refreshing. 

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Ranma-- you lived in North Cal at a time?  lol Anyway if I can meet you then that would be sweet. In the mean time, you better not keep us out of the loop with your scapes. If you do you'll make me sad. 

Donald-- I have never met one of the "super powers" in real life, so I can't say I've had the chance to try collabing with any (like they'd need my help, lol). The great minds of aquascaping in Houstan help each other all the time though I think. 

Hey ADG: want to give a poor college kid a summer internship? :lol:

--> Oh wait, I met Teddy Gomez that one time, but he's taking a break from it from what I understand.

mrbelvedere-- That's really high praise, and it is well appreciated.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

steven i would avtually donate money for you to do another scape lol


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this one with us. Awesome job. It is truely inspirational when you show how your scapes progress and change. 

I do have one question for you at the end of this scape. What do you do with everything in the tank when you decide it's done?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I have the big job tomorrow . . .

Of catching and bagging the fish

Cleaning out the tank (plants, substrate, rocks, etc . . .)

Clean up all the equipment to get it ready for storage over the summer vacation

Take the fish to the LFs and pray that they find a good second owner

and study for my Japanese final exam :lol:


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww.... that's pretty melancholy. I really love the sense of depth you created in this particular tank.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

FelixAvery said:


> steven i would avtually donate money for you to do another scape lol


Felix, Really!? :lol: I might be hitting you up for that donation if my plans don't go through . . . :heh: Or better yet, put plans to set up a tank together in August, and I'll help you do it when I get there this summer. :heh:

Jessie-- yeah


----------



## Suikei (May 5, 2007)

What, really!? This scape is coming down??


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

cool idea steven, ive got a spare 15gal in my room, and i cant wait till my exams are over so i can scape it, it would be really cool to meet you and an honor to do a tank together 

oh man i also have an exam tomorow, english


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

If you start the scape ASAP, then it could be ready for photographs by the time I get there, we could shoot, tear down, and make a new scape.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

nah i cant start it till after my exams are finished, i reallt need to study lol i done no work all year
english was easy tho, if you have msn or something then pm me and we can talk more


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Steven,
What are you doing with the plants? You mention the livestock is going to the lfs. I wasn't sure how hard it will be for you to take your plants home (agricultural rules and all).


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

steven acutally swims home for summer, so no airport security


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

great tank, steven u have a great ability to transform small tanks into something that looks a lot bigger, i mean a lot.


----------

